# Rebuilding the iJust2 with a Notch Coil



## BumbleBee

I started with an old iJust2 0.3 ohm coil. I got a pack of 10 Stainless Steel 316L Notch coils from Vape King for R100.



Start by disassembling your old coil and getting all the reusable bits nice and clean. I left the cotton strip in place inside the coil shell.



Here is the old coil next to the new Notch coil for size comparison, they are pretty much the same size.



Cut a strip of Koh Gen Doh the same width as the coil, I left the cotton strip in tact, don't remove the outer layers.



Wrap the Jap Cotton around the coil tightly once and bend the one coil leg over to hold the cotton down.



Now one more tight wrap and cut off the excess cotton.



Gently push/shove/tuck the new core into the old shell from the top, legs first.



I used my tweezers to persuade it to go in without scrunching up the cotton against the tabs on the inside of the coil shell.





Pop the rubber grommet over the leg that is closest to the middle, the leg that runs close to the side goes on the outside of the grommet.





Pop the positive post back on and trim off all the excess wire.



Zap the meshy bit back on nice and snug...



Now check your freshly built coil for errors...



Juice that bad boy up, sit back and marvel at your sheer genius and enjoy your new* iNotch2 Coil*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 24 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

I need to learn how to do this last one I tried I cocked it up badly u make this process look easy. Where are u based?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

How many times did u wrap it in cotton?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

Are u using it in tc mode

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

@Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff can you or your team show me how to do this?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwalker

How many cotton wraps? And how long does it last?


----------



## BumbleBee

Guys, there are 2 wraps of jap cotton around the coil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Great stuff. Should be even easier in the RBA unit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Andre said:


> Great stuff. Should be even easier in the RBA unit.


This was much easier than the Triton RBA which I could not for the life of me get to work properly. I haven't tried the eLeaf RBA yet, don't really see the point now that these notch coils are available. So far this rebuild is working great, tons of air, no dry hits and no flooding.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Excellent tutorial @BumbleBee - great photos and instructions!!
Hows the vape compared to the normal iJust2 coils?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

BumbleBee said:


> This was much easier than the Triton RBA which I could not for the life of me get to work properly. I haven't tried the eLeaf RBA yet, don't really see the point now that these notch coils are available. So far this rebuild is working great, tons of air, no dry hits and no flooding.


I have not tried the Triton RBA, but have read that it is difficult to get right. Recently got the Eleaf RBA and, being used to building the Ego RBA for HRH, it was really a breeze in comparison. And works perfectly (horizontal coil). The Cubis RBA, on the other hand, now lies in the gorge.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## werner84

Epic tutorial, doesn't look difficult at all. Will get myself some of these, my wallet is going to love me again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glytch

That is so cool. Need to get my hands on some of those notch coils.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

I agree. Great work

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp

This thread kinda motivated me to rebuild an ec coil this afternoon, I am now running a parallel ni80 coil in my melo tank, sitting at 0.27ohm and it is chucking some decent flavour and cloud... its not as easy as these pics make it look though. My cotton was going everywhere except where it should be.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## KZOR

Great build .....notch coil is a awesome idea since it has a sturdy design and retains it's shape much better. I found that priming your cotton helps since it then sticks to itself rather than spread everywhere.
Hats off to you @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## werner84

@BumbleBee Hi, I wonder if you could recommend a good cotton to use in this rebuild? I got some UD cotton and I must say it's absolute crap! I've rebuilt one coil now about 5x and it keeps on burning the cotton on the first vape. The cotton is totally saturated, so it's not a dry hit. I've tried it on TC mode and Wattage mode at around 45W/220C. The taste is so gross I nearly vomited. The cotton used in this tutorial looks totally different to the UD.


----------



## StompieZA

Same here @werner84 Although i didnt use the Notch coil, i twisted my own kanthal a1 and used decent cotton from demon killer but no matter what i try, the coil burned even fully saturated in juice and then i gave up.


----------



## BumbleBee

The only thing I can think of is that the cotton is giving off a funky taste, cotton does this to varying degrees across most brands. I used some generic stuff I had in a box from somewhere. The cotton taste should go away after a few puffs, no idea why it's tasting burnt though.


----------



## werner84

Yeah I played around with it... removing the outer layers of the cotton etc. but no luck. Really disappointed at this stage. I got one pre-built notch coil when I bought the device, any idea where I can buy those same coils?


----------



## werner84

Well I think I've kind of figured it out. After lots of wasted cotton and a few new swear words that I've invented, I removed one of the outer layers of the cotton strip and put that side against the coil. So far it's better than before. Hopefully this works

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee

werner84 said:


> Well I think I've kind of figured it out. After lots of wasted cotton and a few new swear words that I've invented, I removed one of the outer layers of the cotton strip and put that side against the coil. So far it's better than before. Hopefully this works


Inventing new swear words is all part of the fun 

Let us know how it turns out (the wicking, not the new swear words)

Reactions: Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Hi @BumbleBee - i have an iJust2 tank that for some reason didnt get much airtime
I think it was okay when i vaped it out the box but I think i got distracted with other gear afterwards and it has just been sitting and I forgot about it. 
Discovered it again 

What can I do coil wise to bring it back to service? Whats the best commercial coil or easiest rebuildable option. Am thinking of putting it on an Evic VTC Mini


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Hi @BumbleBee - i have an iJust2 tank that for some reason didnt get much airtime
> I think it was okay when i vaped it out the box but I think i got distracted with other gear afterwards and it has just been sitting and I forgot about it.
> Discovered it again
> 
> What can I do coil wise to bring it back to service? Whats the best commercial coil or easiest rebuildable option. Am thinking of putting it on an Evic VTC Mini


I like the iJust2 for its simplicity. For me the 0.3 ohm coils work great but ELeaf are bringing out a few new coils like the SS316 0.18 ohm that ships with the new iJustS kit, there is a 0.25 Notch Coil and a 0.75 MTL that should be available soon. 

If you're a fan of those cCell coils then those will work too, personally I don't see why people are raving about them but hey, to each his own 

So far the easiest rebuild for me has been the notch coil rebuilding in the stock coil casing, still need to try the ECR head but I suspect it may not be for me because I like a lower ohm build with lots of air. The Triton RBA was a complete waste of time.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac

BumbleBee said:


> I started with an old iJust2 0.3 ohm coil. I got a pack of 10 Stainless Steel 316L Notch coils from Vape King for R100.
> View attachment 54264
> 
> 
> Start by disassembling your old coil and getting all the reusable bits nice and clean. I left the cotton strip in place inside the coil shell.
> View attachment 54263
> 
> 
> Here is the old coil next to the new Notch coil for size comparison, they are pretty much the same size.
> View attachment 54262
> 
> 
> Cut a strip of Koh Gen Doh the same width as the coil, I left the cotton strip in tact, don't remove the outer layers.
> View attachment 54261
> 
> 
> Wrap the Jap Cotton around the coil tightly once and bend the one coil leg over to hold the cotton down.
> View attachment 54260
> 
> 
> Now one more tight wrap and cut off the excess cotton.
> View attachment 54259
> 
> 
> Gently push/shove/tuck the new core into the old shell from the top, legs first.
> View attachment 54258
> 
> 
> I used my tweezers to persuade it to go in without scrunching up the cotton against the tabs on the inside of the coil shell.
> View attachment 54257
> 
> View attachment 54256
> 
> 
> Pop the rubber grommet over the leg that is closest to the middle, the leg that runs close to the side goes on the outside of the grommet.
> View attachment 54254
> 
> View attachment 54255
> 
> 
> Pop the positive post back on and trim off all the excess wire.
> View attachment 54253
> 
> 
> Zap the meshy bit back on nice and snug...
> View attachment 54252
> 
> 
> Now check your freshly built coil for errors...
> View attachment 54251
> 
> 
> Juice that bad boy up, sit back and marvel at your sheer genius and enjoy your new* iNotch2 Coil*
> View attachment 54250


I just got interested in these so I find this informative,nice idea using a coil head as the characteristics seem suited for this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Nice tutorial, @BumbleBee. Definitely doing this when I eventually get my upgrade... Thank you for the nice and easy to follow tutorial


----------



## BumbleBee

RainstormZA said:


> Nice tutorial, @BumbleBee. Definitely doing this when I eventually get my upgrade... Thank you for the nice and easy to follow tutorial


Thanks @RainstormZA, and you're welcome 

If this type of coil is your thing then definitely look out for ELeaf's new EC2 coils, absolutely amazing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Quick question on the cotton - what brand did you use? 

I found that the UD brand left a funny taste and I read somewhere that after a few vapes, it will go away... Will it truly go away? As I am finding that there are still trace elements of the "funny" taste, despite vaping a few more to get rid of it.


----------



## SAVaper

RainstormZA said:


> Quick question on the cotton - what brand did you use?
> 
> I found that the UD brand left a funny taste and I read somewhere that after a few vapes, it will go away... Will it truly go away? As I am finding that there are still trace elements of the "funny" taste, despite vaping a few more to get rid of it.



I have used UD in the past and cannot say that I tasted anything. Maybe if I tested it side-by-side with something else...
Waiting to see what others experienced.


----------



## RainstormZA

SAVaper said:


> I have used UD in the past and cannot say that I tasted anything. Maybe if I tested it side-by-side with something else...
> Waiting to see what others experienced.



Ok, thanks. I'm using the original Twisp Clearo model and rebuild 3 coils today. I think after using it like 3 or 4 times, you eventually don't taste it anymore.

I'll post my experiences when I get the iJust S upgrade and do a coil build/rebuild... It won't be too long before I get my hands on the iJust S.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

BumbleBee said:


> If this type of coil is your thing then definitely look out for ELeaf's new EC2 coils, absolutely amazing!



I had a look at the Eleaf iJust S - apparently now they come with two different coil builds, one is vertical and the other is horizontal. Is the vertical one the EC2 coils you are referring to or is it a different build? 

I can't find much information on the EC2 coils so not sure what the difference is. Please can you tell me more about it?


----------



## BumbleBee

RainstormZA said:


> I had a look at the Eleaf iJust S - apparently now they come with two different coil builds, one is vertical and the other is horizontal. Is the vertical one the EC2 coils you are referring to or is it a different build?
> 
> I can't find much information on the EC2 coils so not sure what the difference is. Please can you tell me more about it?


As far as I know all ELeaf coils are vertical. The iJust S comes with 3 coils; EC 0.5 and EC 0.3 both of which are Kanthal and the ECL 0.18 which is Stainless Steel.

The new EC2 are being released along with the new Melo 4 tanks, so far they're coming out in 0.3 and 0.5. Not sure what they've changed in the new EC2 coils but they are a million times better than the old EC coils.

http://www.eleafworld.com/ec2-0-3ohm-head/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

wow so glad i found this post. was stressing to pay r40 a week on a coil. and i love diy so going to do this today when i wake up. working night shift. thans man wow

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

just a side note 
do not rebuild the .5 coils. it has a extras wall/lining in it. cant be removed .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Moerse Rooikat said:


> just a side note
> do not rebuild the .5 coils. it has a extras wall/lining in it. cant be removed .


Exactly... I learnt it the hard way. I need to buy extra EC2 coils as spares so that i dont keep having to build one every time it burns out.

I find i only need to replace mine once a month so I'm lucky there - specially vaping sweet juices, i think its bec i diy my own juices - sweet mango, sweet cream, cappucino and strawberry flavours.

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## franshorn

does the ec2 coil fit in the melo3 or is it melo4 only?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

franshorn said:


> does the ec2 coil fit in the melo3 or is it melo4 only?


The EC2 is backwards compatible with the original EC coils, so it will work with the Melo3, iJust2 etc

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

found this 

french but helps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

bumblebee if you boil the cotton it should work better with no burnt taste.what I do is boil it in a mic.safe glass and fit it when wet.that way the cotton soak up the juice much faster.it will take a few puffs to get the water to evaporate from the cotton but should work fine in under 10 puffs.or blow back into the driptip a few times till you feel it heating the base.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JiveshB

Should have tried this, would have saved myself a whole lot of money

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

transverse coil also works

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

At the next vape meet @Faiyaz Cheulkar is going to teach me how to rebuild with notch coils on my Picos @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 2


----------

